
HTree Upto 57% faster data indexing - hemen
Hi there<p>I am Hemen, I discovered a patentable algorithm called hTree (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;htree.space). It provides upto 57% faster data retrieval compared to binary search tree.
Faster data retrieval means cost time saving.
As estimated it can save computational energy by one nuclear power station per year. I believe this is big change.<p>Looking for the funds in my venture. It will be great if anyone can connect me with someone who is interest in this field.<p>Here is my contact detail for detailed business plan and funds requirements.<p>Hemen Ashodia
Inventor&#x2F;founder hTree
hemen@remarkin.com<p>Thank you
======
gay_genocide
This is just free advice. Build a disk based index then compare with industry
standard database storage engines under real world conditions. Compare your
work to others in the field such as Tokutek's fractal tree. If a certain index
is faster in one specific way most likely it is worse in others, such as
creation time, resource requirements, etc.

~~~
hemen
Thanks for the advice. Complexity is not much different than bTree for
creation of hTree. interestingly there is more than 95% probability that the
index is going to be faster than the existing btree.

